# Trying to find the breed of this chicken



## RastaVaga (8 mo ago)

7 months old lays bluish white eggs


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm thinking Easter Egger. Need @imnukensc, @fuzzies and @ChickenBiscuts to stop by and confirm since I'm not the greatest when it comes to hard feathered birds.


----------



## RastaVaga (8 mo ago)

Thank you . This bird was part of a high school Ag project. 5 birds came home 4 we knew for sure this one has been a trip . This color pattern is different from its first molting. It looked like a barred rock with a black head. Now the once sharp color contrast on the body has changed to what you see in the pictures


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

Yes, she is an Easter-egger.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, somebody pat me on the back. I'm getting better at this. I guess that's because I've had good informers.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

EE


----------

